

Amazon starts bricking rooted Fire TVs in latest firmware update - rockdiesel
http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/05/amazon-starts-bricking-hacked-fire-tvs-in-latest-firmware-update/

======
SwellJoe
I just ordered a Fire Phone, on the assumption Amazon was getting more
reasonable about Google Play installation (it's currently possible to install
the Play store by installing a couple of .apk packages). It's not that I don't
want to buy my content from Amazon: I read nothing but Kindle books (on a
Kindle Paper White, which is the second Kindle I've owned), download nothing
but Amazon MP3s, purchase almost nothing but stuff delivered via Amazon Prime.
Amazon is my single vendor for almost all media and physical items. But,
Google is my email provider, and my maps provider, and my calendar provider.
If Amazon can't live with that I can't live with an Amazon device.

If this is intentional, and Amazon is bricking customer devices and won't make
it right, they're not just being anti-competitive, they're being evil. I'm
considering cancelling my phone purchase.

